# Good software to make my own templates



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi people need some help I am just starting out and I want to get in to rhinestones but I want to make my own templates to do it my cutter is Expert 24 would dis be able to make them and what's the best *software* to use I have adobe suit would that do it


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to say that I have several rhinestone design software, but the one that I tend to use the most and seems the easiest for me is Corel with the Rstones macro. I use some of the others for some things, but I always seem to keep coming back to Corel and doing most things in there. I think it may be because I use Corel with so many other things anyway I just tend to be there more. I have read of people using the Illustrator some, but there isn't as much info or help with it.


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wot about my cutter would that do the job of cutting the templates


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Tom3010 said:


> Wot about my cutter would that do the job of cutting the templates


Really practically any cutter can cut a rhinestone template so no issue with your cutter on that front, it will cut a template.


I second using CorelDRAW because I think it offers the most flexibility...

Honestly I wouldn't invest in any software without seeing actual demonstrations done using the software... I'm not just talking about the final result but rather step by step what it takes to get that result and not just a very basic design but designs that are more typical of what you are likely going to want to create.

Take the RStones Macro mentioned earlier... Nice Macro for $50.00... DrawStone Macro is another nice Macro for $35.00 that will basically do the same thing as RStones... (Let me add I don't like the license registration for either of them.)

That said neither Macro is some wonder gidget... You can't push a button and get perfect results... In reality a great looking rhinestone design takes work no matter what software you are using.

I started with CorelDRAW... Purchased lots of Rhinestone software only to find I liked CorelDRAW better than any of them, so now they sit on my shelf...

You definitely want to do your homework otherwise you wind up spending lots of money on software you may never use.

Illustrator can get the job done... But I doubt you would find many people here recommending that as their first choice.

Here is a another thread that you may want to review?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

Kevin


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you for your help


----------

